# The static Train room



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Dittos on the catching tittle!! LOL This is all that is left of the wonderful flyer I had over the last 30 years. I did at one time have a garage layout (Flyer) that was 7 x 16 and insulated along with carpeting and leveled off. I had two Lionel display cases one on each side tucked under the layout with the American Flyer case tucked under the front. You can see what is left of the Lionel trains I had on my son's layout in the (My Layout) thread.

Inside the display case are: 21130, 336,343,326,316. I still have a 313 and a 325 some where?..

Sal


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

A great display for some great trains! Retired and given a fine place of honor.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Conductor, retired like myself! Thank you. 

Sal


----------

